

Newvem calls in Dome9 to harden Amazon cloud workloads - iamondemand
http://gigaom.com/cloud/newvem-calls-in-dome9-to-harden-amazon-cloud-workloads/

======
froyke
6.5M LinkedIn passwords hacked. A good reminder to close your internal
services' ports - passwords are just not enough.

